# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الهزيمة اكرم من اهدار الكرامة

## aaddil

*برغم السعادة بهزيمة اهلي شندي العنيد والتمسك بالصدارة , الا ان في القلب حسرة وفي الحلق غصة , حيث لم اتصور ابدا ان يصل التمادي في اهدار كرامة الزعيم والتفريظ في عزته وكبريائة الي حد اشراك عصام الحضري في المبارة.

عصام الحضري الذي لم يعط ادني اعتبار لعقده مع المريخ , وتمادي في الاساءة له واهله والسودان عموما عبر تصريحاته السمجة المعروفة , ثم غادر الي بلده دون ان يكلف نفسه عناء الاستئذان من مجلس الادارة الموقر , والذي جاء رد فعله علي تصرف الحضري قويا بقراره الذي قضي بحل المكتب التنفيذي ودائرة الكرة , حتي ظننا انه افاق من ثباته العميق ..........................

ومع ذلك ... ومع ذلك يتم اشراكه , بكل بساطة في المباراة وكان شيئا لم يحدث !!! كبف عاد الحضري , وكيف تم اشراكه في المباراة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

توقعت ان يتم ايقاف الحضري الي حين مثوله امام لجنة تحقيق لمحاسبته علي تصرفاته الاخيرة تجاه الزعيم , وذلك بناءا علي ما له من حقوق وما عليه من واجبات تجاه الزعيم تاسيسا علي العقد المبرم بين الطرفين , ثم بناءا علي نتائج التخقيق ورد فعل الحضري تجاه تصرفاته يتم السماح له بالمشاركة مع الفريق في حال اقر باخطائة واعتذر عنها والتزم بعدم تكرارها , ولكن .................................

الم يكن من الممكن ان تعلن لنا المباراة بزوغ نجم حارس جديد في فضاء الزعيم !!!!

كيف سيحدثنا البدري عن سياسة الانضباط بعد اليوم , وهو الذي اتخذ قرارات بايقاف موسي الزومة وبلة جابر علي خلفية اخطاْ لا ترقي باية حال لمخالفات الحضري !!!!!!

ختاما

الهزيمة اكرم لي من اهدار كرامة الزعيم والتفريط في عظمته وكبريائه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تحياتي الحبيب عادل
والله بالرغم من الانتصار الا انني حزين حزين 
..
مجلس المريخ المتهالك ...........؟
...

*

----------


## ziyada

*يخوانا في حالة الايقاف يتضرر المريخ اكثر من اللاعب وايقاف اللعب دائما يطبقها الاتحاد لمعاقبة النادي واللاعب معا’,,الخصم هو ما يتضرر منه اللاعب وحده ويؤدي حق النادي عليه ,,وايقاف بله والزومه برضو غلط
والحضري المريخ دافع فيه قروش ويجي يقفد جهوده دي ابدا ما عقلانيه,,كسبنا النقاط يتغرم الحضري ويلعب لفائده المريخ’’هسي لو لعبنا ب يس واتغلبنا كان فقدناه هو زاتو ,,ولولو اصيب كنا حنعمل شنو
*

----------


## مرهف

*المحزن اكثر
ستجد غداً من يحاول تجميل وجه ادارة المريخ بتجميل الحضري
بشوية رتوش تتدفق صديداً علي بعض الاعمدة التي اصبحت قميئة حد القرف
...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

اي لاعب يغيب ويرجع
علي كيفه 

*

----------


## jafaros

*الخصومات من الراتب افضل من الايقاف 
*

----------


## najma

*كان الافضل ان يكون مرمى المريخ خاليا من أن يقف فيه
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*حلو مر نسوى شنو
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*نحن مع العقوبات لفرض الانضباط 
ولكن ليس على حساب المريخ والدورى
توجد كم طريقة لفرض الانضباط
ومجلس المريخ تعامل بحكمة
وغدا لكل حدث حديث
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ماذا لو اصيب الحضري؟وما ذنب بلة جابر الذي تم ايقافه بدواعي الانضباط ؟ وكذلك موسي؟؟؟؟؟ كيف سيتم التعامل وسط لاعبي المريخ بعد الازمة الاخيرة وتصريحات بعض لاعبي المريخ واستنكارهم الواضح لتعامل الحضري معهم؟
اما كان الاجدي ان نبث الثقة في الحارس يس في مباراة اليوم ونحافظ علي روح الفريق الواحد بين اللاعبين؟ 
من منكم يستطيع ان يخبرني بما يدور في خلد لاعبي المريخ الذين عوقبوا بدواعي الانضباط من هذا المدرب والذين هم اصلا منضبطين عندما يرون هذا الحضري يصرح من الامس علي موقعه انه اتي ليحرس مرمي المريخ ؟
فالنستعد لما هو قادم وهو ركوب الحضري فوق الجميع من اصغر المشجعين سنا الي رئيس النادي الذي بدأ ت اسهمه في التناقص. لقد فقدنا الممتاز اعواما واعواما لكننا كنا نحتفظ بما هو اقيم منه وهو قيمة المريخ وكرامته والان نفقدهما
في القريب العاجل سنري جميعا سيناريوهات مماثلة من جميع المحترفين واحتمال بعض الوطنيين لانوا مافي كبير في المريخ.
كم انت مر الطعم ايها الهوان 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سؤال لماذا سافر الحضري وترك المريخ ؟؟؟
 الاجابة للتعاقد مع فريق اخر سواء في مصر او خارجها
هل تعاقد الحضري مع فريق اخر .  لا
هل رفض الحضري العودة عندما عرف بحاجة المريخ له بعد اصابة محمد كمال . لا
هل رفض الحضري اداء المباراة وهو لم يتمرن مخاطرا بتاريخه وما يمكن ان يحدث لو لاقدر الله خسر المريخ المباراة . لا
اذا الحضري عاد برغبة المريخاب ولم ينفذ ماذهب اليه
اين اهدار الكرامة في ذلك ؟
ومن قال لكم ان المجلس لن يعاقب الحضري ماليا بسبب فعلته هذه ؟
لا اهدار كرامة ولا غيره المريخ كبير وعظيم غصبا عن اي احد مهما كبر او ضغر
*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

ماذا لو اصيب الحضري؟وما ذنب بلة جابر الذي تم ايقافه بدواعي الانضباط ؟ وكذلك موسي؟؟؟؟؟ كيف سيتم التعامل وسط لاعبي المريخ بعد الازمة الاخيرة وتصريحات بعض لاعبي المريخ واستنكارهم الواضح لتعامل الحضري معهم؟
اما كان الاجدي ان نبث الثقة في الحارس يس في مباراة اليوم ونحافظ علي روح الفريق الواحد بين اللاعبين؟ 
من منكم يستطيع ان يخبرني بما يدور في خلد لاعبي المريخ الذين عوقبوا بدواعي الانضباط من هذا المدرب والذين هم اصلا منضبطين عندما يرون هذا الحضري يصرح من الامس علي موقعه انه اتي ليحرس مرمي المريخ ؟
فالنستعد لما هو قادم وهو ركوب الحضري فوق الجميع من اصغر المشجعين سنا الي رئيس النادي الذي بدأ ت اسهمه في التناقص. لقد فقدنا الممتاز اعواما واعواما لكننا كنا نحتفظ بما هو اقيم منه وهو قيمة المريخ وكرامته والان نفقدهما
في القريب العاجل سنري جميعا سيناريوهات مماثلة من جميع المحترفين واحتمال بعض الوطنيين لانوا مافي كبير في المريخ.
كم انت مر الطعم ايها الهوان 



كلام جميل وفي الصميم احييك
                        	*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*    يا جماع احنا نمسك الموضوع 
    بشفافيه ما نمسك بعصبية 
    والخلط ما بعالجو بخلط نشوف 
    حل للموضوع  والحمد لله حصدنا 
                (3333333) 
                (نقاااااااااط)
*

----------


## الصادق

*على العكس تماما أنا كنت أرى فى عودة الحضرى الذى ملأ الدنيا ضجيجا وذهابه إلى شندى فى نفس اليوم  لتشاهده كل الدنيا وهو يحرس خشبات المريخ ليلا  كنت أرى فى ذلك قمة الهيبة لإدارة المريخ وكسر لأرادة اللاعب وتسخيره لمصلحة النادى . بعد ذلك تعاقبه الإدارة على فعلته بما لا يتعارض ومصلحة الفريق .هؤلاء اللاعبون ليسوا ملائكة وغدا سيأتى من أسوأ من الحضرى لذلك لابد من تأسيس العلاقة على ما يحفظ حق النادى فى الإستفادة من  سلعنه المشتراه لأقصى درجة ممكنة . 
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*لم يكن هنالك مفر من اشراك الحضري فقد اصيب محمد كمال في يده..

ويس مع المنتخب..

ولا يوجد بديل الا الحضري...
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جعجعه في الفارغة ساي ومافي حاجة مضيعانا غير صفويتكم دي 
الحضري لعب وكسبنا الثلاث نقاط وده المطلوب بلا كرامة بلا بطيخ
وما تسمعوا لي كلام الجلافيط وتجوا تكتبوا لينا هنا
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ما حدث من الحضرى هو نهاية

ما يدعيه البدرى من إنضباط وكذلك

نهايه لعنترياته مع لاعبى المريخ من

المحليين ولا أظن أنه سيجروء على

الحديث مرةً أخرى عن إنضباطه المزعوم .
بالنسبه لأهمية معاقبةالإداره للحضرى

هذا أمرٌ لايختلف عليه إثنان ولكنى 

أخالف الأخ عادل فى وسيلة المعاقبه

إذ من الأجدى معاقبته مالياً وهذا ما

يمكن أنّْ يؤلمه أكثر من حرمانه من

المشاركه فى المباريات .
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

برغم السعادة بهزيمة اهلي شندي العنيد والتمسك بالصدارة , الا ان في القلب حسرة وفي الحلق غصة , حيث لم اتصور ابدا ان يصل التمادي في اهدار كرامة الزعيم والتفريظ في عزته وكبريائة الي حد اشراك عصام الحضري في المبارة.

عصام الحضري الذي لم يعط ادني اعتبار لعقده مع المريخ , وتمادي في الاساءة له واهله والسودان عموما عبر تصريحاته السمجة المعروفة , ثم غادر الي بلده دون ان يكلف نفسه عناء الاستئذان من مجلس الادارة الموقر , والذي جاء رد فعله علي تصرف الحضري قويا بقراره الذي قضي بحل المكتب التنفيذي ودائرة الكرة , حتي ظننا انه افاق من ثباته العميق ..........................

ومع ذلك ... ومع ذلك يتم اشراكه , بكل بساطة في المباراة وكان شيئا لم يحدث !!! كبف عاد الحضري , وكيف تم اشراكه في المباراة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

توقعت ان يتم ايقاف الحضري الي حين مثوله امام لجنة تحقيق لمحاسبته علي تصرفاته الاخيرة تجاه الزعيم , وذلك بناءا علي ما له من حقوق وما عليه من واجبات تجاه الزعيم تاسيسا علي العقد المبرم بين الطرفين , ثم بناءا علي نتائج التخقيق ورد فعل الحضري تجاه تصرفاته يتم السماح له بالمشاركة مع الفريق في حال اقر باخطائة واعتذر عنها والتزم بعدم تكرارها , ولكن .................................

الم يكن من الممكن ان تعلن لنا المباراة بزوغ نجم حارس جديد في فضاء الزعيم !!!!

كيف سيحدثنا البدري عن سياسة الانضباط بعد اليوم , وهو الذي اتخذ قرارات بايقاف موسي الزومة وبلة جابر علي خلفية اخطاْ لا ترقي باية حال لمخالفات الحضري !!!!!!

ختاما

الهزيمة اكرم لي من اهدار كرامة الزعيم والتفريط في عظمته وكبريائه



 قرار المجلس صحيح 100% الحضري دافعين ليه عشان يلعب ولو ما لعب ده بضر المريخ اكثر من الحضري ,,وقرار الايقاف اسلا خطا لانه يضر الفريق اكثر من اللاعب ,,المفروض حتي ناس الزومه برضو كانو يخصمو منهم ده الجزاء الرادع,,وسينضبط  اللعبين بالخصومات فقط وليس بالايقافات ,,والمجلس يجب ان يحاسب كل مقصر في اداء الضريبه,,والله يمشو زي السلك ,,ومضاعفه القيمه المخصومه حسب الخطا والتكرار,,
ايقاف اللاعب يجب ان يكون في حالة ان يضر الفريق في الملعب يتسبب في هزيمة الفريق باستهتار او عمد ويكون ايقافه وثقه الجهاز الفني عدم جدوي اللاعب ووجود ضرر فني من مشاركته ووجود بدائل افضل منو ,,يعني المصلحه العامه تكون هي الاعلي
*

----------


## aaddil

*جزيل الشكر للاعزاء الذين اتفقوا معي في الرائ : مرهف__ ايمن المريخابي __ Red Planet __ najma __ كدكول__ مانديلا-89 الذي اتفق معي جزئيا ... ربنا يعطيكم العافية

والشكر للعزيز اواب , واقول له انه حسبما اوردت الصحف ووسائل الاعلام الاخري قبيل المباراة فان ا يسن كان هو الحارس المرشح لاداء المباراة , وحقيقة لم اكن اعلم انه مع المنتحب

واما الاعزاء الذين خالفوني الرائ , فاقول لهم ان الخلاف بيننا امر صحي يساهم في اثراء النقاش والحوار , وهو حتما لا يفسد الود بيننا باية حال , ومن هذا المنطلق اسمحوا لي ان اقول الاتي للاخوة الاحباب :

ود المريخ 
لا اتفق معك عزيزي في ان الانضباط كان يوما او سيكون خصما علي المريخ , فهو , حسبما اري , في مصلحة المريخ دائما وابدا

العزيز Ziyada
لا اري ان المريخ يمكن ان يتضرر بايقاف اي لاعب , مهما كان ,,, وقد حدث , كما تعلم اخي الحبيب , ان اقدم الراحل المقيم حسن ابو العايلة علي ايقاف فريق بحاله علي خلفية الاستهتار بالمريخ , ولم يتضرر المريخ , بل العكس زاد منعة وعنفوانا وانتصرت مبادئه

العزيز Jafaros
في رائي انه طالما اساء اللاعب السلوك , ولم يحترم المريخ بعدم احترامه لعقده معه , فالاولي ان يتم ايقاف نشاطه الي حين التحقيق معه واصدار العقوبة المناسبة في حقه , سواء اكانت الخصم ام غيره ,,,, هكذا تقتضي مبادئ المؤسسية وسيادة النطام والقانون , وغير ذلك يعد كيلا بمكيالين ان لم اقل ميكافيللية لم يعرفها تاريخ المريخ من قبل

العزيز اوهاج
حلو مر ,,, صح ,,, المهم نسوي الصاح , المنسجم مع قواعد النظام والتنظيم

صديقي العزيز مريخابي وافتخر
ما ذكرتم حول ان الحضري سافر دون اذن من المجلس للتعاقد مع فريق اخر , هو بيت القصيد , ويقف دليلا علي استخفافه بالمريخ ,,, الا تري في هذا التصرف , اخي الحبيب , لعبا بكرامة المريخ !!!!!!!!!

العزيز عبد السلام حميدة
ياخي انتا لاعبنا السابق ولا اسم علي اسم ساي ؟
ياخي انا مسكتا الموضوع بشفافية , وعبرت عن وجهة نظري بصراحة , ولا اري خلطا من جانبي 

العزيز الصادق 
بمنطقكم اخي العزيز يمكن لاي لاعب ان يسافر متي شاء , الي حيث يشاء , ثم يعود متي شاء , ويكون في ذلك احتراما لهيبة الادارة ,,, القضية , اخي الحبيب , قضية عقد , حقوق وواجبات , والعقد شريعة المتعاقدين 

عزيز ود البقعة ,, ختامة مسك يا مان
احترم وجهة نظرك تماما اخي الحبيب , فالحرية لي ولكم , واظن ان اختلافنا في الرائ يخدم اهداف المنبر اولا واخيرا , ومن هذا المنطلق , وقبله رحم المريخ والبقعة اللذان يضمانا , اسمح لي بان اقول لك انني قبلت وصفك لوجهة نظري بانها ( جعجعة في الفارغ ساي ) ,, ولكن لم تعجبني ابدا عبارتك التي قلت فيها ( ما تسمعوا كلام الجلافيط وتجوا تتكتبوا لينا في المنبر هنا ) , ومع ذلك
مسامحك يا ود البقعة ,,,, مهما قسيت عليا
قلبك عارفو ابيض
وكلك حسن نية
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*نبكي ونشكي لي منو
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*مانشستات صحف الجلافيط بالضبط زى كلام البعض منا 
كرامة ايه اللى الناس تتكلم عنها ده كورة وما بقى لينا الا الممتاز وبعدين العقاب للاعب بالخصم وليس  بالايقاف 
شوفو موضوع فى مصلحة الفريق غير كلمات العطف والمسكنة مثل الكرامة وما شابهه ذلك 
انزعوا ثياب المثاليات والبسوا ثياب الثعالب اذا كنتم تريدون التاريخ لان مجتمع كرة القدم لا يوجد فى قاموسه المثاليات والصفوة والكلمات الرخوة 
التفوا حول مجلس الادارة والفريق فى الغلط قبل الصح حتى تكونوا فى العلالى وبلاش النقد من اجل النقد والشوفونية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عزيز ود البقعة ,, ختامة مسك يا مان
احترم وجهة نظرك تماما اخي الحبيب , فالحرية لي ولكم , واظن ان اختلافنا في الرائ يخدم اهداف المنبر اولا واخيرا , ومن هذا المنطلق , وقبله رحم المريخ والبقعة اللذان يضمانا , اسمح لي بان اقول لك انني قبلت وصفك لوجهة نظري بانها ( جعجعة في الفارغ ساي ) ,, ولكن لم تعجبني ابدا عبارتك التي قلت فيها ( ما تسمعوا كلام الجلافيط وتجوا تتكتبوا لينا في المنبر هنا ) , ومع ذلك
مسامحك يا ود البقعة ,,,, مهما قسيت عليا
قلبك عارفو ابيض
وكلك حسن نية[/QUOTE]

اسف اخي عادل لردي القاسي 
صدقني اخي لفيت على كل المنتديات والصحف ولقيت ياهو كلام الرشاشات ماسكين فيه لبانه وللاسف نفس الكلام ونفس الاسلوب برضو من الاخوة عشاق الاحمر يا اخوان مصلحة المريخ فوق كل شيء ونحن قرفنا كل سنة يجي الجلافيط يشيلو الممتاز بالبارد كده ونحن ماسكين في الصفوية ، ياخي الناس ديل ما تركوا شيء الا عشان يحطموا المريخ به ويصبح الزعيم هو زمالك السودان
المهم والاهم اخي عادل اعتذر اليك وبشدة ونحن في المريخ اخوة احبة
*

----------


## aaddil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

مانشستات صحف الجلافيط بالضبط زى كلام البعض منا 
كرامة ايه اللى الناس تتكلم عنها ده كورة وما بقى لينا الا الممتاز وبعدين العقاب للاعب بالخصم وليس بالايقاف 
شوفو موضوع فى مصلحة الفريق غير كلمات العطف والمسكنة مثل الكرامة وما شابهه ذلك 
انزعوا ثياب المثاليات والبسوا ثياب الثعالب اذا كنتم تريدون التاريخ لان مجتمع كرة القدم لا يوجد فى قاموسه المثاليات والصفوة والكلمات الرخوة 
التفوا حول مجلس الادارة والفريق فى الغلط قبل الصح حتى تكونوا فى العلالى وبلاش النقد من اجل النقد والشوفونية



جزيل  الشكر  علي  مداخلتك  اخي  الكريم ,,  واقول  لك  بدءا  ان  الحرية  لي  ولك  في  ابداء  وجهة  نظرنا , وليس  من حقي  ان افرض  وجهة  نظري  علي  احد , كما  ليس  من حقك  ذلك ,  ثانبا : لم  اطلع  علي صحف (  الجلافيط )  ولا اعلم  ما قالت , فهذه  وجهة  نظري , وهي  في  رائي  صواب , وقد تحتمل  الخطاْ , ولي  الحق  في  التعبير  عنها بحكم  نظم  ولوائح  المنبر ,, كما لك  الحق في  ان  تناقضها , ولكن دون  محاولة  فرض  وجهة  نظرك . ثالثا : المهم  في  نظري , هو  الموضوع : صواب  ام  خطاْ , صحيح ام  لا , وليست  الجهات  التي  اوردته , ان كانت  صحف  الجلافيط  او غيرها , رابعا :  اري  ان  الكرامة  والكبرياء  مترادفات  لمعني  واحد  هو  المريخ , وسودان  المريخ  في  معني  ما عبر  عنه   كل  تراثنا  المعروف .  واخيرا  اخي  الحبيب : شوفونية  شنو  ياخي , ولي  شنو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يديك  العافية
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جعجعه في الفارغة ساي ومافي حاجة مضيعانا غير صفويتكم دي 
الحضري لعب وكسبنا الثلاث نقاط وده المطلوب بلا كرامة بلا بطيخ
وما تسمعوا لي كلام الجلافيط وتجوا تكتبوا لينا هنا



 
متى نصبتم انفسكم قضاة على اراء الناس..؟؟!!

يحق للرجل ان يدلي برأيه حسب ما يراه هو...

ولا يحق لاحد تبخيس آراء الناس او الاستهزاء بها بهذه الطريقة غير المقبولة مطلقا..

اذا كنتم تخالفون الرجل في وجهات النظر..فاضحدوا ادعاءه بمنطقكم السديد المسنود بالحجج..

لا بهذه الردود الغريبة..
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياعادل من يتكلم عن الكرامه هم الذين يخدمون الزعيم بلا مقابل لانهم يحبونه
ولكن عند كثير من المستنفعين تجدهم يحبذون الانتصار ليكبر المغراف
ياعادل لو انت قايل كل الناس زيك...انت غلطان!!!!!!!!!
عشان كده الحضري يمشي ولا يجي ما مهم المهم العداد شغال
مش كل الناس بتطلع من جيبا وبتدي الزعيم...زي...
انا اخير لي اسكت
لانو انا وكت اكون مبسوط من زول...اخخ...تاني كنت حاغلط


الله يحفظ امثالك لسودان المريخ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*سيطعنكم الحضري من الخلف مرة اخرى

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جعجعه في الفارغة ساي ومافي حاجة مضيعاناغير صفويتكم دي 
الحضري لعب وكسبنا الثلاث نقاط وده المطلوب بلا كرامة بلا بطيخ
وما تسمعوا لي كلام الجلافيط وتجوا تكتبوا لينا هنا













*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*انا مع معاقبة الحضري وتطبيق الجزاء اللازم بحقه وذلك بالخصم من مستحقاته .
ولكن في المقابل الذين يتحدثون عن كرامة المريخ أليس هنالك اهانة للحضري اكثر من الاعتذار في الملا للمريخ ولرئيسة ؟؟؟؟؟
اوليس هنالك اهدار لكرامته اكثر من حضوره وعودته علي حسب كلام الريس حتي ولو قلنا ساعدته الظروف ؟؟؟؟؟
الكرامة هي تطبيق القرار وهو طبق كلام الرئيس ومع هذا يجب علي الادارة محاسيته حسابا عسيرا وذليلا بتصرفاته الغير مسؤلة دون البكاء عن كرامة فحقوق المريخ محفوظة ولن تسمح لاحد باهدارها . ولكننا من يسوقون هذا الفكر عبر عالم النجوم وقوون ليسو بحريصيين علي استقرار المريخ وانما لديهم مآرب اخري ... ليتسلقوا علي اخطاء وسياسات الادارة ... وهؤلاء ليسو بجديريين لرفع راية المريخ لاننا نعتبرهم مع خالد عزالدين ورمضان سواء اعداء للمريخ
*

----------


## مناوي

*                                                       ضيعووووووووووووووك 



                                                     بهدلوووووووووووووووووك 




                                                   جرحووووووووووووووووووك 




                                                اهانووووووووووووووووووووووووك 




                                              ازلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 





                                       مرمطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 





                                   واهانوا  كبرياءك وكرااااااااااااااااااامتك 




يازعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*أنتصرنا وفرحنا بالنصر . 
واحتفظنا بكرامتنا ولم نفقدها . 
من فقد الكرامة هم الصفيراب فقط .
*

----------

